# Rai: dopo il flop Cattelan, si punta su Pretelli



## fabri47 (5 Novembre 2021)

La *Rai *è alla disperata ricerca di un *volto giovane* la lanciare in tv e ci ha provato qualche mese fa con *Alessandro Cattelan*, direttamente da Sky. Peccato, però, che il suo "Da Grande", andato in onda la domenica sera su Rai 1, si è rivelato un flop. Pertanto, si intravede una luce in fondo al tunnel e quella luce è rappresentata da *Pierpaolo Pretelli*.

Di chi si tratta? Classe 1990 (31 anni), Pretelli è diventato famoso in tv quando nel 2013 è stato uno dei velini di Striscia La Notizia su Canale 5 assieme ad Elia Fongaro. Un'esperienza breve e fallimentare, al punto che il programma di Antonio Ricci decise di ripuntare sulle più tradizionali veline al femminile.

Molto meglio è andata, per Pierpaolo Pretelli, l'esperienza al Grande Fratello Vip 5 nel 2020/21. Nella casa più spiata d'Italia, l'ex velino ha avuto un flirt prima con Elisabetta Gregoraci e poi con Giulia Salemi con la quale è ancora fidanzato. 

Ma la vera esplosione per il giovane talento Rai c'è stata in questi mesi a Tale e Quale Show (stasera in onda la finale), dove Pretelli ha stupito tutti con le imitazioni di Achille Lauro, Clementino (imitazione che gli ha permesso di vincere una puntata) e Ultimo.

La Rai, di fronte a queste performance, non è rimasta a guardare e, ospiti entrambi a La Vita in Diretta, Mara Venier ha detto che Pierpaolo Pretelli sarà presenza fissa a Domenica in. 

Pretelli ha anche un figlio, Leonardo, avuto dalla modella Ariadna Romero, sua ex fidanzata.

Video su Pierpaolo Pretelli al secondo post.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Novembre 2021)




----------



## fabri47 (5 Novembre 2021)




----------



## fabri47 (5 Novembre 2021)




----------



## fabri47 (5 Novembre 2021)




----------



## fabri47 (5 Novembre 2021)

Il suo pezzo estivo uscito quest'anno.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Novembre 2021)

Pretelli, inoltre, va fortissimo sui social e nella classifica social di Tale e Quale Show è quasi sempre il più votato.


----------



## Raryof (5 Novembre 2021)

Ha ancora il sextape con la Salemi come asso nella manica da giocarsi al momento giusto.
Fossi in lui ci penserei.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Novembre 2021)

Ora a Domenica In numero su Happy Days. Altro che Cattelan, la Rai aveva il talento in casa e sono andati a spendere soldi inutili. LOL.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Novembre 2021)

*Pierpaolo Pretelli, in pochi minuti, è finito primo nelle tendenze mondiali di Twitter.*


----------



## fabri47 (8 Novembre 2021)




----------



## __king george__ (17 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La *Rai *è alla disperata ricerca di un *volto giovane* la lanciare in tv e ci ha provato qualche mese fa con *Alessandro Cattelan*, direttamente da Sky. Peccato, però, che il suo "Da Grande", andato in onda la domenica sera su Rai 1, si è rivelato un flop. Pertanto, si intravede una luce in fondo al tunnel e quella luce è rappresentata da *Pierpaolo Pretelli*.
> 
> Di chi si tratta? Classe 1990 (31 anni), Pretelli è diventato famoso in tv quando nel 2013 è stato uno dei velini di Striscia La Notizia su Canale 5 assieme ad Elia Fongaro. Un'esperienza breve e fallimentare, al punto che il programma di Antonio Ricci decise di ripuntare sulle più tradizionali veline al femminile.
> 
> ...


curioso perchè non conosco lui però in compenso conosco bene tutte le sue 3 fidanzate citate

tutte gnocche peraltro..  la Romero ha fatto un film conPieraccioni..peraltro girato qui a Lucca (la mia città)

è ricco sto petrelli? 

edit: ahh ho capito chi è! lo vidi in unoscherzo alle iene..mi pare lo metteste anche qui


----------

